# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  Filamet - New Line of Metal Composite PLA and ABS

## Brian_Krassenstein

Following the latest spurt of announcements in the materials space, Wisconsin-based The Virtual Foundry has recently launched a Kickstarter campaign for high-quality metal composite filaments. Their new line, called Filamet, features brass, copper, and bronze options. The filaments have about 85% actual metal, and each is available in both PLA and ABS types, in 1.75mm and 3mm diameters. Through Kickstarter, a 1/2 kg spool of each filament is $60 -- but from the look of finished pieces they've displayed, the cost is worth it for the quality achieved. Find out more about The Virtual Foundry team and their latest filament offering in the full article: http://3dprint.com/45916/filamet-metal-filament-3d/


Below is a look at 3D printed objects in the new metal filaments:

----------


## Wolfie

Ok, I don't generally do the kickstarter thing due.  But, this one I may pull the trigger on!

Now if they can roll out iron and aluminum too  :Smile: 

I kinda would like a lead looking mat.  I think it would be neat to 3D print some ammo (no, not to really shoot, for jewelery and keychains).  With the brass and copper here, that gives some opportunity.  With lead, that adds to the possibilities.

Curious how conductive these are.  And if the copper would be solderable.  If both pass muster, I can see 3D electronics going on here.  Print up some halloween costume parts with imbedded circuitry for lighting/sound.  Interesting idea eh?

----------


## GOC

> ...Curious how conductive these are.  And if the copper would be solderable...


-    I would think the PLA/ABS binder would inhibit conductivity? It would be interesting to see some testing done will the solder; my educated guess is that it would probably stick because the solder would bind with the metallic particles which are adhered to the rest of the part using a PLA/ABS binder which I would think to melt and merge with the soldered particles.

----------


## ssayer

They're particles (metal dust) surrounded by plastic. There is no way in this world that they will be conductive...

----------


## Wolfie

> They're particles (metal dust) surrounded by plastic. There is no way in this world that they will be conductive...


There is conductive filament...
http://www.makergeeks.com/coabs3dfi10.html
http://www.matterhackers.com/store/3...t-175mm-halfkg
And there are others.

So, its already been done.  Thing is, I believe they use graphite.  These folks are using copper.  Copper is more conductive than graphite.  And copper can be soldered to, afaik, the other conductive filaments can't be soldered to.

The question remains is if the binder can be made in such a way as to also be conductive.  And if it can be soldered to.

----------


## GOC

> ...The question remains is if the binder can be made in such a way as to also be conductive.  And if it can be soldered to.


-    Now that's a filament I would like to get my hands on. A "solderable" metallic filament that has a conductive material as a binder.

----------


## Bassna

Est. Deliver is in August though  :Frown:  I like the idea, hope it goes well for them. Can never have enough filament type's

----------


## Wolfie

> -    Now that's a filament I would like to get my hands  on. A "solderable" metallic filament that has a conductive material as a  binder.


Yes, that would open up a wide range of opportunities for printable electronics.  The currently available conductive filaments have a high enough resistance to make them less desirable for anything but simple power runs and even then distance with it is iffy.  And with resistance, comes heat.  Put enough current through it and it will heat.  Good if you are printing a pair of heated shoes.  Not so good if your intent was for something else.

I was also thinking, if it were conductive, battery holders.  There are many battery holder STLs out there.  Simply modding them to accept this filament as a conductor removes the need for springs and clips.  100% printable at that point.

I am also wondering if this stuff is opaque to RF making it ideal for RF shielding of electronics cases.  If so, even a thin layer would be sufficient to shield RF so the rest of the case could be printed with standard ABS/PLA.  And it could be sandwiched inside layers of ABS/PLA, completely hidden.




> Est. Deliver is in August though  I like the idea, hope it goes well for them. Can never have enough filament type's


Amen to that brother!

I am just starting out in this hobby and I already feel the pull to collect more types  :Smile:

----------


## Hugues

They found a way to get almost only metal parts by sintering the PLA away after printing.

8 days to go and they are almost funded. We need the help of the 3D printing community here. Remember those Kickstarter campaigns is also about taking a little risk to progress a certain field, so we should all support some projects of our choice.


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-artists/posts

----------


## curious aardvark

metal filaments are overrated simply for the sheer amount of post processing. 

I must have spent an hour on this bloody stainless steel proto pasta stuff. And it still looks like pewter. Kind of dull gray. 

It must look and feel like metal, 'cos some idiot tried to use it to poke molten plastic out from around a hot extruder. :-)_ (and what do you know - it melted lol)_ 
We live and learn. But it definitely looks like pewter NOT stainless steel. 

And if you print anything with any klinf od detail - how do you sand the crevices ? 
Nah, I'm probably not going to bother with stuff you have to sand and sand and polish in the future. 
At some point they'll release a plastic that just LOOKS like shiny metal without any buggering about. And I'll use that :-)

----------


## Hugues

Same here, don't like to sand.
But I'm planning to print a heatsink to "wrap" around my electric motor, so its cool if the part conduct heat. And no need to sand it, it does not need to look like metal.

----------


## curious aardvark

actually without sanding, most of these filament give a slightly rough, pottery like texture that's quite aesthically pleasing in it's own right.

----------


## ralphzoontjens

I am interested in this Filamet copper material because it is the best looking copper filament I have seen. It is perfect for creating some exclusive pieces for which you'd be willing to do the post-processing. My questions for Filamet are:

1. Will the filament be produced in 3mm? 
2. Can it be made on 250g spools for a much lower price? I am sure it will sell much better because it will be fit for creating exclusive one-offs.
3. Are there any issues printing it on a regular FDM printer such as an Ultimaker, besides needing a hardened nozzle? 

I hope this filament will be continued!

----------


## Talon 3D

I like the look of the anvils. I wonder if it will really be that nice in the end. 
The sheer amount of polishing would drive me nuts on some things. Then again the colors are so vibrant. Imagine dual extruding different colors of this stuff in a print.  Too much wasted material in the wipe tower or shell but I bet it would be nice looking.
I cannot decide to pull the trigger or not.

----------


## Talon 3D

In reading up I see it is really late though I dont think I will back this one.

----------


## appsmart

I was also thinking, if it were conductive, battery holders. There are many battery holder STLs out there. Simply modding them to accept this filament as a conductor removes the need for springs and clips. 100% printable at that point.

----------


## Talon 3D

That would be a good application as well.
One of the things with the filament here is that it might not be very springy. 




> I was also thinking, if it were conductive, battery holders. There are many battery holder STLs out there. Simply modding them to accept this filament as a conductor removes the need for springs and clips. 100% printable at that point.

----------

